# Fish Oil



## melobster (May 12, 2006)

Can I give my dog fish oil that I find in the human section of the vitamin aisle? They look the same as the fish oil tablets I'm taking myself.

thankyou


----------



## GSD lover (Apr 8, 2006)

I wouldn't. There might be a different mixtures in the humans than one made for a dog. I would get it from the vet or ask one about it.


----------



## Curbside Prophet (Apr 28, 2006)

As GSD lover alluded to, I'm pretty sure if you ask your vet you'll find out that there is an essential amino acid required, but not present in your dog's liver to process a fish oil tablet made for humans. So even though a fish oil tablet made for dogs may say "human grade," it still has this amino acid in the tablet to aid in digestion. And if you look at a bottle of fish oil for dogs, it will probably say "not for human consumption." I would then conclude that the alternate is true for human fish oil and dogs. Hope this helps.


----------



## dog_whisper (Apr 15, 2006)

sure its good for there coat


----------



## petunia78 (Oct 17, 2006)

My vet recommended that I feed my dog fish oil. I asked her if the human capsals were ok and she said they were fine?


----------

